# Immunocal



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Friends,I work at a holisitic health center as a massage therapist, and there I was introduced to a product called Immunocal.It's a multi level marketing company, you know the drill, but anyway I've been taking it for about a month. It's a powdery derivative from cow's milk, no lactose though, and it's supposed to help boost the immune system big time. The guy that sells it there, said it just about brought him back from the dead. Who knows??So far, I don't think it's done much. But I hope it at least keeping me from getting any worse. (Talk about being Pollyanna!!)Anyway, do any of you guys know anything about it?? It sure ain't cheap and my husband swears it's baking soda.Any thoughts would be most welcome!!love to all,mama-


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

never heard of it,but id be interested in what it does for you.please keep us posted.denny


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2000)

Hi Mamamia, Could it be colostrum? This is what is produced in pregnant mammals before the milk comes in. Very good for the immune system etc. The cow colostrum from New Zealand is also the favored source because it is chemical/additive free. There is a big push for that nowadays. I'm not sure if it is a powder though, but it does come from cows milk. I have a friend that said the same, she is doing SO MUCH BETTER on it. I don't remember the company she gets hers from. I would like to try it, but as with most of these remedies, cost is a big problem. My friend says it costs her about $30/month to get hers in capsule form. When on disability, $30 is hard to come by!! Once again, caught between a rock and a hard place!!!







Good luck DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2000)

I was taking Immunopro, just a big stronger than Immonocal. It is a whey protein that is supposed to be great for the immunesystem. I took it for about 2 months and noticed no change but I know a girl from another board that is taking it and has noticed quite a big difference in energy and overall wellness. Everyone is different. Lynne


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Yes, It is some kind of colostrum. But it's in a powder form and kind of hard to mix.I'll keep trying it for a few more months and see what happens. It's very expensive!Thanx for the replies, friends.love to all, mama-


----------

